# Nice size breakers tomorrow in Depoe Bay / Gleneden / Seaside



## sparty (Dec 10, 2015)

Tomorrow's marine forecast is calling for 40 ft breakers (no mistake there on breaker height) along the Oregon coast.. Should be a great day to watch the waves at ocean resorts like Depoe Bay.  Wonder if any of our Cali friends will be up for testing their surfing skills?


----------

